# Fun out door Photos



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I enjoy photography as well as carving. I carve better!! I Thought it could be fun to share some of the pictures of places or activity's we all enjoy. Today I was at the park not far from my house and notice they may need some air traffic control.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This was just a few short weeks ago BRRRRR!

Forecast for the next few days is not good, 30*s and I heard that evil word snow again on Monday night. We really need a break around here, c,mon spring!!!!!!!

P.S. I ran the gas out of the snow blower, it ain't coming out again this season!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

These pics are much more fun then those last ones: My wife coming up the trail at Frozen Head Mt. State Park Tn. & the wife and camper @ Mt Pisgah National Park Campground along the Blue Ridge Parkway, North Carolina, fall 2013.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

ooohhh happy days









cobalt troops(vatican city) What do you want? (GIBRALTER) just straightening it (pisa) its a load of bull(servile bull ring spain)


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

"Just straightening it" LOL :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The happy days photo is the effect of the morning after , to much pendeltons and we all know whos it is


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

What are those red breasted birds called?

Thank goodness we have no need for those snow clearing macjines



MJC4 said:


> This was just a few short weeks ago BRRRRR!
> 
> Forecast for the next few days is not good, 30*s and I heard that evil word snow again on Monday night. We really need a break around here, c,mon spring!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I ran the gas out of the snow blower, it ain't coming out again this season!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

The in focus birds are all Cardinals (males are red, females are brown) the out of focus look like house wrens or finches of some sort.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

You are correct on both counts Jjireh cardinals and house finches. Cardinals are twice the size of the finches, yet they let the finches bully them off the feeder.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I had quite a few cardinals, Indiana's state bird, this winter. Put out lots of sunflower seed. But they are very timid birds. Everything chases them away. They don't seem to flock, and operate as male - females pairs at most.

I usually have lots of house sparrows. Not so many this year. But had an increase in dark eyed juncos, which are a little smaller. There were some interesting turf wars between the 2.

Most of the birds flee from the bluejays, which I've learned are predatory. The only birds that consistently stand their ground are the various wood peckers. One jab from their beaks, and everything moves away quickly.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Budding out in the back yard. And the Carvingbarn


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

bet that made the chicken eyes water (dubrovnic) Rome (buildes got the wrong address)















want to play with my trains set (wolds railway conservation )


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> bet that made the chicken eyes water (dubrovnic) Rome (buildes got the wrong address)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well Ii cant resist watching a steam train, modern ones have no appeal


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had a couple days of decent weather and got the old grape trellis that was broken by this winters heavy winds and snow torn down. The wife then cut the Concord grape vine way back and I got this new arbor built & installed before the vine comes out of dormancy. We are going to add another grape variety to the right side of the arbor and I am building a "love seat" type bench to put underneath. After the new vine is planted I will fill the inside with cypress mulch and set the bench. No carving or stick making till this is done, orders from the Commander in Chief, a.k.a. the wife! (I actually am enjoying this project)

As a bonus all the lumber was a freebie from my G-son. He works for a scaffold erecting contractor and all the lumber was sent back from jobsites and was going into a dumpster!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought I'd see how many birders are on here. Do you know what bird this is? (Here's a hint an American League baseball team is named after them)


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Thought I'd see how many birders are on here. Do you know what bird this is? (Here's a hint an American League baseball team is named after them)


Aww, you gave away to much w. the hint. But as the bird flies, I'm kinda just down the road from you, and I've only ever seen 2 around here. A real treat to see one.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah I kind of gave it away with the hint didn't I.

Gdenby when you see one put out some citrus slices that will keep them around a while. They also will help themselves at the hummingbird feeder.

We have a pair this year I think they took up residence in our the Austrian pine, we see them flitting in and out of there a lot.

I have to keep a sharp eye out for the neighbors barn cats, natural born bird killers they are! h34r:

I not anti cat, but I hate the way they kill the songbirds. People that own cats need to keep them in check.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought I'd update the Arbor pics.

First pic I posted was on 4.01 just after it had been set.

Here's the updated arbor pic with the bench added, hanging baskets and the grape vine starting to fill in.

We jumped the gun on the grape vine to the right of the bench. It was put in mid April and got bit by a late frost. It's now just starting to make a comeback.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

All you stick makers and carvers out there can you tell what tree these pics are from?

It just started to bloom after Thursdays rains and we couldn't resist the photo op.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice yard arbor! Good job. Not sure what tree that is but great pictures of the butterfly.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> All you stick makers and carvers out there can you tell what tree these pics are from?
> 
> It just started to bloom after Thursdays rains and we couldn't resist the photo op.


Basswood, aka American Linden, officially "Tilia Americana," sometimes called "honeytree" for the quality of honey bees collect from the flowers. Relative of English Lime.

Used to be a common city planting. There was on street in the city I live in that was lined with them, and when they blossomed, it was quite wonderful.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

You are VERY close. It is Tilia Cordata the Little Leaf Linden the European variety and the source of lime wood. As the pics are mostly of the butterfly it is a difficult to tell the size of the leaves, which is the indicator of which variety. Good guess gdenby. We have both varieties planted. Both are magnets for bees and other nectar eating insects. This is the first tiger swallowtail butterfly we have seen on it and the first I have seen in a long time.

Butterflies are in such decline around here it's a rare treat to see them anymore. When I was a kid we used to catch all kinds of butterflies all summer, something our grandchildren and great grandchildren will lose out on if we don't stop their habitat destruction. The wife and I have tried to plant trees, flowers and plants that are beneficial to wildlife. The Tiger Swallowtail on the linden is especially satifying for us to see!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

OK, you got me. There was something that struck me as wrong about the pic, but I couln't figure out what. As it happens, the city planted some parkway trees down the block a few years ago. They are in flower now, and I was thinking, "looks like linden flower," but the leaves and tree shape were wrong. Leaves too small.

The demise/disappearance of pollinators is really disturbing. Last year was really bad. My clumps of oregano usually have bumblebees sleeping on the flowers every morning, and last year I only saw 2. Better this year. But I'm using a make-up brush to try and hand pollinate my scarlet runner beans. Last year, 6 vines produced 6 pods.

I have had a mantis every year for 5 years, and found a small garter snake yesterday. I guess I'm doing something right, but the clover flowers in that lawn have no bees, when once there would have been dozens.

Its good that you had a swallowtail. I knew a fellow (scroll down to John Clark) who was keen on them. Swallowtails are the only species that pollinates paw paws, aka Indiana Bananas. He was concerned that there was a tight symbiosis between the butterfly and the tree. No butterflies = no tree pollination. No paw paws = no swallowtails. Good to see that the swallowtail can feed on other flowers.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

We went for walk in some woods neaby today ,had a look for dead wood find most of it usless. but a nice walk in the woods and a very pleasent sleepy town ended up playing croquet with some people who where getting the mallets out.Veri kindly invited us to play a few photos of the wood and yours truly & wife playing crouqet. Also a pic pf a bird of paradise flower in my garden it hasnt flowered for the past 2years but has made up for it this summer only 1 flower tho.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking woods. And it is nice to put a face with other stick makers and see family. This is the lady and stick maker at our house.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You make a nice couple , i can see your lady runs a nice home and keeps you well and cheerful.Have fun together and enjoy yourselfs to the full


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> You make a nice couple , i can see your lady runs a nice home and keeps you well and cheerful.Have fun together and enjoy yourselfs to the full


I have spent 25 year trying to train that lady! And she has me where she wants me!! I am a lucky man!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

think that goes with saying we are all in the same boat and enjoying it .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

NW Indiana stick maker and his spouse. Picture was taken at Rialto Beach in Olympic National Park, Washington State.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great picture! Looks like you all were having a good time.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice view .looking chilled out .Must be pleasent walking along there


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Had a busy week hav`nt done any carving itching to get back into the workshopbut got carvbing block ? lol looking for inspiration want some thing new

losing the thread here came across these photos of the lancaster bombers that flying in our vacinity along with the RAF flying team

thought some of you may be interested


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks cobalt those are great pictures.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

A place I enjoy just looking at, and taking a breather! Anybody know where it's at?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't know where it is but it is a great looking place.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Don't know where it is but it is a great looking place.


here is another view of the same place


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

That looks like its straight out of a childerns fairy tale . imaculate garden


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I took the pictures myself, so there not out of a fairy story book.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got to admit it should be in a story book ,its good enough .think it should be the ginger bread man story? or could it be grand ma`s house before the wolf got there?

where ever it is most people would envey a garden like that it just looks so relaxing

you have photographed it well its a little hidden treasure


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful picture. Cobalts right, it is a story book garden. It would be great have a palace like that to enjoy.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

They were taken in the Canadian pavilion at EPCOT -- WDW


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought I'd share some pics from our western trip.

1st pic is Two Medicine Lake, Glacier National Park. 2nd pic is a close up of the mountain in the background it is called Sinopah. Those 2 shots were taken from the Two Medicine Campground, we stayed close to a week, it was hard to leave.

Pic 3 is out the window of the RV in Theodore Roosevelt National Park . Pic 4, that is snow in August on the Bear Tooth Highway in the Shoshone National Forest.

Pic 5 is in the Kootenai National Forest, an area called the Ross Creek Cedars. These are western red cedars that were around before Columbus showed up in America. Pic 6 is the motorhome on our last morning in Yellowstone.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful pictures !


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great photo's Mark. You saw some relly beautiful country!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

great pictures and the 1st picture is outstanding nice one ,dont fancy the snow tho, warm weather man


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread.

Today's high temp.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

A few of today's visitors. 1/07/15

Left to right.

1) Blue jay 2) Red Bellied woodpecker 3) Downy woodpecker 4) Cardinal, female, 5) European Starling & 6) Cardinal, male.

The colder it gets the more diverse the visitors at the feeder get.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

there looking good ,potential toppers i think.

not bad photos mark a bit of research and there you have the topper

love the woodpeckers


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mark. That is a real variety of birds. I am sure they are glad for the meal on you cold days.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I was browsing around the net, and noticed an article in the UK Daily Mail. It features recent pictures from a town on the shore of Lake Michigan, about 35 miles from where I live. We are about 25 miles from the nearest shore. The pics are a good illustration of the kind of weather we have had in the past week.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very neat pics of the lighthouse.

We live on top of the Dunes National Lakeshore and rarely do we get out to see its wonders.

The ice formations on the beaches are a site to see in winter.

Thanks for reminding me of the treasure in our back yard.

Mark


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Only one thing to say about those pictures BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Very neat pics of the lighthouse.
> 
> We live on top of the Dunes National Lakeshore and rarely do we get out to see its wonders.
> 
> ...


When we were younger, my wife and I visited the National Lakeshore almost every weekend almost year round. We discovered an old path along the top of the front dunes that ran past where the cottages that were built there before the owners had to vacate the park. The hike was exhilarating, and the views spectacular. Doubt if I could do that now. If you are familiar w. the state park portion of the lakeshore, there is a place toward the east end called the Furnessville blowout. From what I've read, it was the end of a road thru the dunes from the sawmill at the nearby town of the same name, and it was where the timber was loaded onto ships headed to Chicago. The eastern ridge of the blowout used to have a path up to the top. There were small groves of stunted oaks trees, and one small hillock covered with ferns that grew 4' tall. A really remarkable place.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

what great pics and extreme weather conditions nice one


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a couple of photos i of the local church and a sailing ship heading into the wash before going into the noth sea.

from a local site . just thought they where good photos.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

We look forward to this tree's flower show in the front yard every spring. It's a real treat for both the eyes and the nose. The aroma of apple blossoms fills the neighborhood, pity it doesn't last but a few days a year. The tree is a Snowdrift crabapple we planted as a sapling 25 years ago and that's my wife doing her apple blossom dance underneath.


----------



## Rustic Dave (Apr 27, 2014)

Hiking the Rocky Mountains,

Hunting grouse









Berries and Blue Grouse









There's griz in them there hills









Sometimes a grouse dinner looks like this


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just thought i would post these .a new pic taken from the local river not sure by who but a good photo

the other is a picture painted from a black and white picture of our town cents about the 30-40s it hasn't changed much

anyway its a nice topic to see what other people live and do so hope to see where other stickmakers live


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

just a few photos of my local area to give people a flavour

Hope you guys pop some in of your local area theres so much to see over the pond







Picture of the Guildhall where the pilgrim fathers where imprisoned after being betrayed by the Dutch sea captain some 6 years before going to the new land. They where supported by the local people during there time in prison .Believe there was a couple of hundred of them .there is only 3 cells very small so there where given the free run of the guildhall and fed by local people.







This college was well supported by the father of JFK Kennedy just after the 2nd world war. If it wasn't for his support don't think it would have survived it was down to him that it was restored. There is a couple of paintings donated by the Kennedy family of the may of New York. New York is a village some 10 miles from Boston and several mayors where related to New York and Boston Mass.







County HALL







local windmill still working commercially







night street view of the Stump(St Botolphs Church)

[view of the local church from the town bridge the river divides the town


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are nice pictures cobalt. I love the look of the community.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The photos i have seen of some of the members places looks pretty good where they work and live and I think we all take where we live for granted But it gives a insight to every one on line and stickmakers always seem a friendly helpful bunch


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Mobile is a one of the oldest cities in the US. It was established in 1702. This is not very old to our stick makers in the UK.. Boston UK where cobalt calls home was there about 700 years earlier. Mobile has a rich history and the historic districts are beautiful. They are trying to reestablish some of the areas today.These are some of our beautiful streets,


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Love the look of the area Ideal for a pleasent stroll with the hiking pole

I have checked out the tourist site see you have a new museum looks pretty impressive and something called the Loda Artwalk

There must have been settlements there by native Americans well before this time

America is still a youg country but does have a weath of visually stunning areas have had a look at the town on the net to get a feel of the place

I have started to look up where some of the members live haven't got very far yet but time is limited for me

Boston has always had a settlement since well before the romans some 2000 yeas ago a recent digs have shown and have a wealth of medieval buildings


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great Britains flag once flew over Mobile. France ceded thier land east of the Mississippi River to England in the 1760's. Yes the new sea museum just open, just a few blocks away there is city museum and a old fort that protected the north end of Mobile Bay. They are working on bring back the historic areas. They have lost a lot over the years.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes I have seen pics of he museum and the aircraft carrier also the basilica trying to look around the centre of the town /city using google , but not the greatest using these machines will try again when I get time

several friends are interested in your history hence me being nosey


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a few pictures of a cottage being thatched not far away and another from a small town some 30miles away


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thatched roofs are amazing. It is a real art to do one right. We do not have a carrier. I think you saw the USS Alabama.it is a WWII battle ship. There is a small air craft museum and monuments there in what is called Battle Ship Park. Mobile also has the the 10th biggest port in volume shipped in the nation. The port is 30 mile inland from the Gulf of Mexico. At the top of Modile bay.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you where right about the ship just had another senior moment lol. nice area


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very interesting the thatched roof. Is it common in the U.K.? Wonder how often it must be redone?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Somehow I missed this thread until today. Great pictures everyone!

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A seaonal picture of the stump in the town centre


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Mark a well thatched house should last 50years as long s the pitch is right maintenance is around every 15= 20years

most people think it is a fire hazard which isn't true as it just smoulder and can be dealt with quickly,

It is becoming more popular now but it is expensive to do ,bit advantage is there so warm inside and retain heat amazingly well it

It dosnt need heavy supports as its light but this would depend on the average snowfall in the area it would be built in and you would have to allow for this if your snowfall is heavy


----------

